# My first DIY BG-55 gal



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

So I've read and read, and asked a lot of questions. So today I began my first DIY BG. I will post pics as I go along, and PLEASE give any advice possible. I could only find the blue styor in Lowe's so thats what I went with. I siliconed the pieces together, and now they're "setting." Below are some pics of the tank with eggcrate, tools used so far, and the working project. I've cut out places for the filter intakes and heater(s). I'm going to put in a UGJ system as well, but wasn't able to do the math to figure out how to put the pumps behind the BG, plus I don't have them yet...so they'll be hidden by some real rocks. Again, please advise me...









This is the tank









The tools so far









Drawing space for intakes etc









And cut 

I think I read to let this set for at least 24hrs before cutting to form rocks etc. Is that correct? If so, I'll be doing that tomorrow. BTW, the pics are a bit grainy cause all I have is my phone camera.

Thanks!


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Whats wrong with the one you already have? I wish all my tanks had that one its like haveing a planted tank without all the co2 and what not.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

danielratti said:


> Whats wrong with the one you already have? I wish all my tanks had that one its like haveing a planted tank without all the co2 and what not.


I'd really like a nice rock BG to go with the rocks i'm putting in the tank for my cichlids


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah but what about your greens?? That background has rocks in it!
I like watching these DIY background builds maybe someday Ill make my own.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok so here's a question. I'm going to have to cut this thing to fit it in my tank. Should I carve it, and then cut it? Or cut it before I carve?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Cut before you carve. I would also cut it about 1/4" to 1/2" short on each side, if you cut it at a perfect fit you will not be able to fit it inside your tank once you coat it with cement.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> Cut before you carve. I would also cut it about 1/4" to 1/2" short on each side, if you cut it at a perfect fit you will not be able to fit it inside your tank once you coat it with cement.


Thank you! Here are some more pics as I move along. I started on the left side. This seems pretty difficuly, but maybe it's just me. It's like I don't know where/how to start. I only carved a bit. I'll cut in into three sections since right in the middle is very thick, or should I just cut it on one side or the other?









Left









Middle-thickened for a cave or something.









Right-also thickened for a cave or planter or something.

Advice/suggestions? Please?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't worry about cutting it into sections yet, wait until its done so you can have a guide from where to cut, preferably the deepest crevices.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> Don't worry about cutting it into sections yet, wait until its done so you can have a guide from where to cut, preferably the deepest crevices.


Your last post said to cut it before I carve. Now you say to cut it after I'm done? I'm confused... :-?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

tripnbili said:


> mightyevil said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about cutting it into sections yet, wait until its done so you can have a guide from where to cut, preferably the deepest crevices.
> ...


Cut the rectangle to fit the tank (shy 1/4 to 1/2" as mightyevil mentioned), then carve, then cut into pieces to fit into the tank.

You may find the carving easier if you start with a single thickness for the back (when I get around to doing this again i'm hoping to find some ~1/4" thick stuff for the back so I don't waste tank space unecesarily), and go ahead and cut out your rockish shapes before attaching them that back piece. It looks like you built up to 3 layers then tried to carve? I suspect that would be alot more difficult.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who for a change has actually done this before, but only once, and it didn't turn out as well as he'd have liked)


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> Cut the rectangle to fit the tank (shy 1/4 to 1/2" as mightyevil mentioned), then carve, then cut into pieces to fit into the tank.
> 
> You may find the carving easier if you start with a single thickness for the back (when I get around to doing this again i'm hoping to find some ~1/4" thick stuff for the back so I don't waste tank space unecesarily), and go ahead and cut out your rockish shapes before attaching them that back piece. It looks like you built up to 3 layers then tried to carve? I suspect that would be alot more difficult.


Ok, I understand what you're saying now. Yeah, as far as the thickness goes, I would do it differently next time. Possible make the "rocks" and then attach them. This is definately going to be more difficult than it has to be. But I guess that's part of DIY, you live and learn.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Just one point before I leave you to your carving... Foam is cheap. If you haven't gone too far down the carving route yet, it may be less work to start over without gluing the 3 layers together yet .

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> Just one point before I leave you to your carving... Foam is cheap. If you haven't gone too far down the carving route yet, it may be less work to start over without gluing the 3 layers together yet .
> 
> -Rick (the armchair aquarist)


I think I may buy a piece, make some "rocks," and then attch them to what I already have. It's already set, and no too thick. What do you think about doing that?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Whatever floats your boat! One good thing about DIY backgrounds is that you're the only one that has to like it . And even if you don't, it was a learning process and the next will be better. I've seen some pretty spectacular backgrounds that really make a tank, but I've also seen some that didn't really do it for me.

It's hard for me to tell how thick your pieces are, so I'm not sure what I'd do in your situation... if those are 1/2" slices, then it looks like your "slab" that you'll be gluing stuff to is 1.5" thick? I'd probably try to keep it a little thinner than that, but that's just me . It may need to be that thick if you're trying to hide stuff behind it.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

I am trying to hide two intake/outputs from HOB filters and a 15" heater. It takes 3 layers (.75" each) just to be flush w/ those. The 4th layer actually covers it. Maybe that 4th layer could be all "rocks." Even using those "rocks" to cover that gap. What do you think about that?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

tripnbili said:


> mightyevil said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about cutting it into sections yet, wait until its done so you can have a guide from where to cut, preferably the deepest crevices.
> ...


Sorry, Rick is right. I meant that you should cut the background size first, then carve it and the cut it into pieces to be able to put it in the aquarium, I am assuming you have a brace of some sort, otherwise you don't need to cut it into pieces.

The way your background is going right now gives me the impressions that it is not going to have too much depth. I would advise that either way you go when you are done, try and carve as much as you can in some places and make it very apparent, sort of like alcoves. That will give it much depth and a place where your fish can hide, especially those fish tat like dark places like plecos.

Your idea of adding "rocks" is great, that will make it more interesting IMO and will make your background have different depths at different places.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, I decided to stick with what I have and do some more carving this evening. I did pick up a set of different bits for the dremel, which has certainly helped! In the pictures below you can see I've attempted to make those "crevaces" deeper, and in the middle I've decided to just make one big rock which will appear to be sittingg out further than the others. I can definately tell it will have some depth to it when I'm done, but I would still like to add more. I think when I'm done, I'll make a few fake "rocks" and silicone them over the crevace of another set already carved out (if that makes any sense :? )

Any other suggestions right now?

Also, I originally thought I'd set this down in the tank on top of the egg crate, but I've quickly realized that the eggcrate will have to be cut to fit the background (I wanna silicone the background from every angle to the tank).

Updated pics:


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, so I'm getting much better at the carving with the rotary tool. I made some more progress this evening, and would make more, but my neighbors can hear the dremel through their wall...so that's it for the evening.

Here's a question, after I'm complete with this thing, and then have to cut it into 3 sections, what should I cut it with? A big sharp knife? Hand saw of sorts? The reason I ask is because some sections are pretty thick (3+ inches). Also, I may have to cut through an area where there will be a cut out for an intake/output from HOB filter. Should that be a problem? Guess I should've thought about this before getting so far into it.

My other question is this: When I'm complete and coat it in quickcrete, I need to coat the fron and back/sides too right?

Thanks


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

tripnbili said:


> Ok, so I'm getting much better at the carving with the rotary tool. I made some more progress this evening, and would make more, but my neighbors can hear the dremel through their wall...so that's it for the evening.
> 
> Here's a question, after I'm complete with this thing, and then have to cut it into 3 sections, what should I cut it with? A big sharp knife? Hand saw of sorts? The reason I ask is because some sections are pretty thick (3+ inches). Also, I may have to cut through an area where there will be a cut out for an intake/output from HOB filter. Should that be a problem? Guess I should've thought about this before getting so far into it.
> 
> ...


I would recommend that you cut it with a knife that has some sort of teeth, to get sort of a sawing action, it will just be easier.

I don't think it will be a problem if you cut through the intake area. Just make sure that if a gap remains, it is not too big. Otherwise fill it in with Great Stuff when inside the tank.

You will cement the front and sides of the background, the back is not necessary.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

So, I was gone for a few days on a trip and just got back today. I made a lot of prgress this afternoon on the background, and plan to complete the "carving" portion tonight. Here are some more pics. I was able to cut one section out for now. Again, any tips are appreciated.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks great! 
I made my background myself as well, and I love it. They make every tank look great! 
You should be able to see mine if you're interested if you press on the link in my signature 

Just make sure you use the right silicone , or else you'll have some problems.

Also, if you're ever stuck, here's what I followed...





Looking good! Good Luck


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, so I have finished the carving and cut it into three sections. I did a "dry-fit" and took some pics. I still need to trim the sides about 1/4-1/2" to compesate for cement.




























So next is cementing, but a few questions first.

1) I could only find quickcrete quicksetting cement (not mortar) in the ready mixed bucket, but it seems like a fine mix, not chunky or anything.

2) Anyone have a good recipe for mixture (water ratio I mean)

3) Should I do all 3-4coats in one sitting? Or allow each coat to set overnight? I've read about some people leaving a wet towel over it-what's that about?

4) I'm looking for a grayish color, so I was going to try the "charcoal" dye. Any other suggestions?

5) Some of the great stuff poked through to the other side where the heater etc will be. Doesn't this need to be coated in cement? The great stuff I mean?

Thanks!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks great, I like the detail in the rocks, very unique detail.

1. The quickcrete quicksetting is the one I used, it came in a 20lbs bucket and it is ready just add water.

2. I dont have an exact ratio but what I did was to mix it until it was soggy, not runny nor chunky. I would say its about 5 part mixture and 1 part water.

3. I would do all three coats in one sitting if possible but at the same time give it enough time to cure within coats giving the next layer a chance to bond to the previous layer. The moist towel over the cemented background is to let the cement dry slower by keeping it moist, the slower the cement cures the stronger it is, less cracks on it and stuff like that.

4. The cement alone will give you a gray color but if you want it a little darker you may want to add just small amounts of charcoal dye on each coat to see what color you would like.

5. The great stuff does not need to be cemented IMO, it didn't do anything to my water chemistry.


----------



## Trisomy21 (Sep 21, 2009)

That looks awesome! I've seen other 3D backgrounds with little caves and stuff, might have to try that with my next tank.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

oh wow, I almost forgot. To keep fish from going in the holes on the left and right sides (where the intakes will be) I bought black nylon/fiberglass screening. 
1) Do u think that's safeto use

2) Should I just silicone it from the backside before or after I cement?

Thanks!


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, I guess the last question is void because I already cemented 2 coats, and letting them dry with a wet towel over them. I'll do the third with pigment tomorrow.

Still wondering if the screen is safe to use

Thanks


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

wow, lookin good! How much of a mess did it make to carve the foam with a dremel? Seems like it could speed the process considerably vs. using a knife...

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

The screen is safe, that is exactly what I use every time.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone know what kind of spray paint is safe and will hold up under the water?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I think latex paint would be your best bet but you need to look around for ones that are safe for ponds, pools and even better if you can find one safe for aquarium use.

And here comes the usual!!!..."Krylon Fusion spray paint has worked well for many apiarists".


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> I think latex paint would be your best bet but you need to look around for ones that are safe for ponds, pools and even better if you can find one safe for aquarium use.
> 
> And here comes the usual!!!..."Krylon Fusion spray paint has worked well for many apiarists".


Lowe's didn't carry that brand, so I'll check wally world tomorrow.

here's an update on the BG. These pics are with three coats of cement, and now have a wet towel over them. The reason I asked about the paint is cause I bought some holey rock I want to put in the tank and think the dark gray of the cement and the white of the holey rock won't mix. I was gonna try to find a paint to mimic the color of the rock, or I guess I could just do a different rock. Any suggestions?

Here are pics:




























Thanks again!


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Have you considered setting your holey rock in a tub of water in your front lawn for a few weeks till it's green instead of white? 

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> Have you considered setting your holey rock in a tub of water in your front lawn for a few weeks till it's green instead of white?
> 
> -Rick (the armchair aquarist)


Yeah, I really don't want green rock either. I did consider the rock would turn slowly over time, and may just have to swing that. I did pick up a cream/sand colored Krylon Fusion this morning. At the very least I'll use it on the PVC pipe for the UGJ system.

Thanks


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I know waltmart carries krylon fusion, that's where I get mine at times. Other than that, maybe if you make your own rock or try soaking the rock in water and black cement pigment or maybe food coloring. Don't know how safe that is but just ideas for you to research if you like.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> I know waltmart carries krylon fusion, that's where I get mine at times. Other than that, maybe if you make your own rock or try soaking the rock in water and black cement pigment or maybe food coloring. Don't know how safe that is but just ideas for you to research if you like.


Thanks for the ideas. I may try that on a small piece since it's so expensive. Otherwise I'll just let it sit in there and color up naturally w whatever algae grows.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, so I have siliconed the BG to the tank. The pieces didn't fit together perfectly because of the cement, so there were cracks between the pieces ranging from 1/8-1/2". I simply patched those areas with more cement and did my best to blend it with the rest. I'll post some pics soon.

I also made the UGJ system, and have eggcrate in the bottom of the tank. Should I find a way to silicone or strap down the UGJ system to the eggcrate? I don't want it coming up, and am trying to think of the best way to accomplish this since the bottom isn't solid, it's eggcrate.

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe those plastic, I think they are called "zip ties". It's a thin plastic strap with a little box with a hole in it molded on one end. You thread the other end of the strap through the "box" and that locks it in place. You can cut of the excess strap.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Alright, here it is so far. The water is still a bit cloudy, and I'll make some aquascaping changes. The sponge filter will come out, just helping to cycle right now. The pump on the right will come out too. The Rio 2100 is not strong enough for my 4 jet UGJ system.

Here it is:


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Also, another couple of quick questions.

1) I read that Malaysian Trumpet Snails will help to stir the sand and prevent harmful gas pockets from builidng up in there. Anyone had experience with them, and do you suggest I get a few?

2) My plan is to stock this tank with a breeding group of Aulonocara "German Reds" or "Ruby Reds" as theyre sometimes called. I was looking also to have another group which would be compatible and not hybridize. I know there is always a risk, but it can be lessened by proper choice of fish etc. I was thinking some yellow labs or something similar. I like the colorful fish, and the labs are definately that. Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone?

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I can't help on the malawi cichlid stocking, but I've heard the same thing about MTS. Some folks love 'em, some folks hate 'em. What everyone seems to agree on, though, is that once you've got them, you don't get rid of them. ever. short of breaking down the tank and sanitizing with bleach. twice.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who may have been hyperoblizing slightly on needing to bleach the tank twice)


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> I can't help on the malawi cichlid stocking, but I've heard the same thing about MTS. Some folks love 'em, some folks hate 'em. What everyone seems to agree on, though, is that once you've got them, you don't get rid of them. ever. short of breaking down the tank and sanitizing with bleach. twice.
> 
> -Rick (the armchair aquarist, who may have been hyperoblizing slightly on needing to bleach the tank twice)


Thanks for that Rick!

Anyone else on the stocking question?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I would do some Tropheous Bemba but they are said to not be very compatible with Aulonocara but I am 95% sure that they won't to to get mixed up with each other and pump hybrids. These Tropheous are very picky when mating their own kind so that why I'm so sure but again, they are not very compatible with Aulonocara, how big is your tank again?


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> how big is your tank again?


55gal


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I am afraid that these two species might not make it together in a 55 but with plenty of hiding places maybe it can be done.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd post an update. I have 4 ruby reds (rubescens) in the tank ranging from 1.5-3"

They are all doing well. It took a few days, but I got the pH down to 8.3 or so. It was way up there past 9-10. It is working a quick cycle too due to filter and sponge media I introduced from another tank.

I'm still looking for comments on malaysian trumpet snails. Anyone out there?


----------

